# Roshi's Sick...



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Haven't been able to keep food down the last two days. He showed no sign of illness: great appetite, play fetch, and will run around like a mad dog, but after 6 hours after eating, uke:. Last night, soon after all the kibbles came out, he puked out some bile liquid, but instead of all yellow, it also had a tinge of red. To me, that says - blood?! So took him to emergency. Vitals were good. Xrays seemed ok, no blockage or foreign object. Only his tummy and intestines were found to be a bit inflamed and gassy. They're thinking some reaction to something he ate or an infection of some sore. They're keeping him on 24 hr watch and rehydrating him and gave him some antibiotics.

I have no idea what happened. My poor little Roshi. All he could do was whimper when he watched us leave him in that metal kennel alone.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww....poor baby. Feel better soon, Roshi.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazieJones said:


> Haven't been able to keep food down the last two days. He showed no sign of illness: great appetite, play fetch, and will run around like a mad dog, but after 6 hours after eating, uke:. Last night, soon after all the kibbles came out, he puked out some bile liquid, but instead of all yellow, it also had a tinge of red. To me, that says - blood?! So took him to emergency. Vitals were good. Xrays seemed ok, no blockage or foreign object. Only his tummy and intestines were found to be a bit inflamed and gassy. They're thinking some reaction to something he ate or an infection of some sore. They're keeping him on 24 hr watch and rehydrating him and gave him some antibiotics.
> 
> I have no idea what happened. My poor little Roshi. All he could do was whimper when he watched us leave him in that metal kennel alone.


Poor Roshi :-( You did the right thing taking him to the vet, even though he had to stay there. Things can go wrong so quickly, especially with little dogs like Havs, it's good you caught it before it got out of hand. Sending good wishes your way.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Hopefully by tomorrow morning he'll be feeling much better and able to go home. I'm sure his diet will be different for a week or two so his digestive system can heal. More than likely he'll feel just like his old self very soon. It sure can worry us when our babies are not well.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww Get well soon, Roshi.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hope little Roshi is feeling better soon!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh no!! poor little Roshi! I hope he is home, healthy where he belongs SOON!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Roshi! Get better quick and come home soon!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Get well soon sweetie!! You need to be home!! Keep us posted!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like the problems I've been having with mine lately. After two vet visits 3 weeks apart and mine losing 8 oz in that amount of time, (and he only weighs 8 1/2 lbs to start with), I have decided to home cook for him. Every time I tried a new kibble, he would get sick. With all the recalls lately, I really wonder if anything is safe anymore!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, Roshi, feel better soon!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh...I know how hard it is to leave them at the vet, hopefully he ate something that just didn't agree and he will be back at home tomorrow. My girl Misty can't eat rawhide this is rare, but two Christmas's ago she was very sick vomiting brown pudding, it was the rawhide, now none of my guys get it, we just never know what will bother their tummys. Hugs


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Is it possible it's stress? I know you were on your honeymoon and when I go away Piper has tummy issues for a few days after I get back. 
I don't know if there are living changes now that you're married but that may contribute as well. 

Hoping Roshi is better soon!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope Roshi is back to his happy little self very soon!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hope he's well soon.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope he feels better quickly!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Poor baby Did he maybe get around chemicals or any of that recalled dog food it is speeding around the country. Oh I guess they know if its salmonella? Taste of the wild among others was on the list. Hope he is better soon.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Get well soon Roshi.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Suzi's suggestion about garden chemicals was my first thought. I hope he is feeling better by now. 

It is so hard to get a good night's sleep knowing your baby is at the Vet's. Please keep us posted about Roshi's condition.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Roshi was released last night and I picked him up at midnight! He's good as new, but the vet gave him a few days of antibiotics just to calm down the stomach and intestinal inflamation. She also told me to give him some Pepcid AC for a few days. Couldn't find the cause. He's been eating his rice and chicken and it's staying down. No poop yet. But what is there to poop since he's practically starved for 3 days?! Tomorrow morning will be another story!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay! What a relief!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Yay Roshi! I kept coming back hoping for a positive update.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope that all is well with Roshi today!

Love to him from the Bella Sisters xxxxxx


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay! glad he is home where he belongs!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Roshi so glad your feeling better, sending hugs your way *


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy you have him back home, these things happen and often we never know why. Our guys love icky things outside, smell it, taste it, roll in it. My Lhasa is a licker, licks everything, the only time I can clean with anything except steam, baking soda, or vinger, is when he is boarded, then I have to rinse and rinse. I do have some products called Pet Safe for spot cleaning.

Roshi is home and doing well...life is perfect again.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

So happy to learn that Roshi is home and feeling well. Please keep us updated over the next week about his recovery.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news! Hope he's still doing well today.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Get well soon little boy.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad he's on the mend. Get well soon sweet Roshi.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Just heard, so sorry he was sick glad he's better!!! It is sooo hard to leave them not knowing what's up!


----------

